# Brassaia tree falls wrong way, hacker injured



## Koa Man (Mar 24, 2005)

Another tree injury on the TV news, but have not been able to find a newpaper article about it. 3 men were trying to remove a 40 ft. tall brassaia tree on a steep hillside. They had tied ropes to the top and bottom of the tree and cut it from the bottom to drop it. The bottom slid out and into the cutter badly crushing him. He was rushed to the hospital in critical condition. News said these 3 men did not work for any tree company, but was independently doing work together in the neighborhood. All the men were in their 50's. I am very familiar with the area, as the house where it happened is only a few doors from one of my customers.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 24, 2005)

Another Darwin award.

And a shame.


----------



## Ekka (Mar 25, 2005)

In instances like this the stump is the evidence, I can only think that he cut thru the hingewood, or the guts of the tree was heavily decayed or as it was going over he didn't make the escape route.

I know it sounds morbid but it would be good to get some pics of the stump and site, I doubt that the job's finished.


----------

